# Help ASAP Cant install driver software.



## Comp_Newb (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Brother MFC-240C Multi-function PSC. I also have windows vista.

I put the disk in the computer to download the driver software, and i get all the way until the end and i get a message that says this:

Error Number: 0x80040707
Description: DLL function call crashed: BRADDPRT.CheckLocalPort

Setup will now terminate.

This happens every single time no matter if the printer USB is connected or not connected! I even tried downloading the driver software and it comes up with a different error code. any help would be greatly appreciated!

I am thinking about contacting Brother Printers tommorow but i highly doubt they will be able to help me.


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 2, 2008)

right click on driver -> run as administrator


----------



## Comp_Newb (Aug 2, 2008)

ok i put the disk in and it popped up to open the files or view files. I right clicked and nothing happened. I went to Computer and right-clicked and there was no such option. Note i already have went through the set-up but at the end it gets or is corrupted somehow.


----------



## TFT (Aug 2, 2008)

It's odd that some sites say Vista Ready yet the specifications state printer support up to XP only. I would guess that the CD supplied is not for Vista. I know you said you downloaded the drivers but it seems that is the only place to get Vista drivers.


----------



## Comp_Newb (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea this is ridiculous....What do you think they will do? i doubt they can help me. I don't have the receipt nor the box.


----------



## Comp_Newb (Aug 3, 2008)

K guys, i got the HD today here's pic's of it below. I looked in my computer and the connector to the existing plug is about twice as long. The HD has 2 connections and it looks like one matches up to the one inside my computer. So could i just plug that HD in? what's the process?


----------



## Comp_Newb (Aug 3, 2008)

ok so the plugs on my computer are not SATA whatever that means. I tried with the help of a friend. I'll just have to have someone else do it.


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah SATA is a  newer better type of disk with those thin cables

your pcis probably old so has the big ribbon cables

you need whats called an ATA or IDE drive

but thats wierd, because if its the machone from  your sig, it should have SATA


----------



## Comp_Newb (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok thanks for all the help guys.


----------

